# Trainer in VA



## rsavb (Feb 3, 2010)

Can you Virginia Beach members recommend a great trainer in our area? Obedience, SAR, agility and such. I know about Tidewater Schutzhund. We were referred to Angel K-9 in MD and she sounds really good, but it's over 5 hours away.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

You should get in touch with Erin at New Leaf K9. If you can't find her with a web search, let me know and I will dig up her email for you. She is one of our volunteers and really knows her stuff!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

If you aren't looking for Schutzhund through Tidewater ( that's who I train with)... then there are a few good places. I can also tell you a few ( one Schutzhund in particular) that you should NEVER go to!

Merrimack Training in Hampton is awesome... www.*merrimacdogtrainingclub*.com

Family dog club agility is in Chesapeake ( www.familydogclub.com)

Never been thrilled with many others, but a lot of people also like the one at Hunt Club in Virginia beach

www.*dog*-school.biz


----------

